# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Is dit een depressie?

## Mim

Ik kamp al jaren met psychische problemen.
ik heb altijd een zenuwachtig gevoel en voel me heel vaak angstig.
Al veel mediciatie en therapie geprobeert maar voel me na 10 jaar nog steeds zo rot. Ik heb periodes dat het beter gaat maar dan nog voel ik me niet top.
Ik voel me nu weer sinds een week heel slecht. Ik ben zo gespannen, zweet voel me angstig, piekeren en denk veel na over de dood.
Ben ik depressief? 

soms weet ik niet meer wat er met me aan de hand is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mim,

Vervelend dat je ondanks het proberen van veel medicatie en therapie je je zo rot voelt!
Ik denk dat het een depressie kan zijn gezien je klachten...
Heb je momenteel ook gesprekken met een hulpverlener of iemand anders?
Is er iets gebeurd in je verleden wat misschien nu (on)bewust weer te boven is gekomen? 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

